# Questions regarding Childcare traineeship



## alexiacs (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello!
Has anyone completed a traineeship in Childcare or know someone who did?
I just wanted to know whether doing a Certificate III or IV in Child Care is worth it? How much do you get paid while training, and how much do you earn after obtaining the certificate? 

Thanks!


----------

